# My breading won't stick !!!



## vanwingen (Jan 25, 2006)

My question centers around the egg wash part of the breading process.

1- dust with seasoned flour
2-egg wash
3-breading
4-pan fry to brown sides

OK, so should I have 100% egg wash only, or should I have an egg/milk mix? If I should have egg/milk mix, what ratio should I have? I was told for 4 chicken breasts I should have 1 egg and 8 oz of milk. Is this right? Does the milk actually make it sticky? Does the milk type (2%, skim) matter?

I also deep fried a bloonim onion (at 350-375) with the actual breading from Outback and my breading fell off !!!! UGGGGHHHH!!!

HELP! whats the best way to make breading stick?

thanks for the help!


----------



## Suus (Jan 25, 2006)

My advise would be to keep the chicken as cold as possible until the very last moment. Don't add milk, just whisk the egg before using it. And make sure you shake off excess everything between every wound of breading.
Good luck!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2006)

i'm no expert, but i've always whisked the eggs (whole eggs), dipped the meat in the whisked eggs, then flour, then egg again, then the breadcrumbs.
and make sure you use enough oil to fry each side, adding a little when you flip it. i've found if you're really trying to reduce fat from the oil, try using an oil atomizer (spritzer, spray pump, etc.) to coat the breadin on each side before you put it into the hot pan.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 25, 2006)

When breading meats, make sure you have patted the meat dry then bread it.Don't know why your breading fell off your onion bloom. Only thing I can think of would be not the right ratio of mix with liquid.


----------



## Constance (Jan 25, 2006)

Flour first, then dip in egg thinned with a little milk, then back into the floor. Be sure to season your flour and make sure the oil is 350-375. 
In regard to the amount of milk...8 oz is too much for 1 egg. I just eyeball it, but I use only enough to make the egg about the consistancy of heavy cream. It doesn't matter what kind of milk you use...I usually use skim, because that's what I have on hand. You can even use water in a pinch. I usually start with no fewer than 2 eggs so I'll have enough volume for dipping. 

I've never made a blooming onion, but we enjoy them for a special treat when we go out. At home, I settle for onion rings.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2006)

vanwingen has the right sequence. 


Dredge in flour and shake off the excess.
Coat with egg.  (one egg and 1 TB of water.  Milk is OK but not necessary).  Allow excess egg to drip off.
Dredge in flour or breadcrumbs.
The only other key is to let the fully breaded chicken breasts rest for 30 minutes in the fridge before frying.


----------



## TomW (Jan 25, 2006)

*I 'second' the motion*



			
				Andy M. said:
			
		

> ... The only other key is to let the fully breaded chicken breasts rest for 30 minutes in the fridge before frying.


Heloise mentioned the same thing in article.  I have followed this guidance on a variety of fried foods with excellent results.

Tom


----------



## jennyema (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree that your problem is all that milk.  8 oz. is way too much.

Flour 
Egg (i'd use 2 eggs for 4 breasts) with maybe a T of water
Crumbs

My coating has always stayed on once I began to flour before the egg wash.  That's key.

It's also key to season each step, but watch the amount of salt you use.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 25, 2006)

8 oz is way, way too much for one egg. For 4 breasts I’d use 2 eggs and just a splash of milk or water. Don’t really need to refrigerate the stuff unless you are planning to do double breading.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 25, 2006)

Jennyema you are right on, if I should have read the whole thread, wouldn't have to post.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree with Jenny and Alan m.  Because I want my breading rather thick I first dust with flour,then shake it to get off excess, then dip into egg to which I've added several (i use the egg shell, largest piece) dollops of milk or water, then place into seasoned bread crumbs, pressing down on the meat on each side, I then place the breaded meat on a cookie sheet lined with parchment or foil, again lightly pressing to seat the breading and let sit in the refrigerator til I want to fry or saute it..It works everytime.

kadesma


----------

